# Goodbody versus Davy



## phoenix_n (26 Jan 2007)

Online Transaction fees:

I see Goodbodys rates are 1.25% up to 25K with balance thereafter is .5% whereas Davys is .75% up to 15K and .5% with balance therafter. (the .75% is reduced to .5% for more than 20 trades)

My question is: Why would somone deal with Goodbody when Davys is cheaper ?



Edit;

So far the only benefit to goodbodys is that the money is transferred to your account on buy and sell rather than (correct me if i am wrong) having to transfer money to your davys online account and they will send you a cheque when you want to withdraw funds.

But dont think this could justify the increase charges with goodbody.


----------



## demoivre (26 Jan 2007)

phoenix_n said:


> Online Transaction fees:
> 
> I see Goodbodys rates are 1.25% up to 25K with balance thereafter is .5% whereas Davys is .75% up to 15K and .5% with balance therafter. (the .75% is reduced to .5% for more than 20 trades)
> 
> ...



If it's an execution only service that you are after I don't see why you need to go near either of these brokers . Look  at  these commissions, for example.  I use IB all the time  though mainly for derivatives.


----------



## phoenix_n (26 Jan 2007)

Yes I am looking for an execution only service(on-line) but ease of use (no paper (crest account), no cheques etc) as i may be moving is of high importance to me.

Goodbodys uses crest accounts, can do trades on-line, the money is transferred real time to your accounts but the charges are too high.

Davys is good, low rates, but little bit messy with transferring funds to and from you on-line account. (as in i may be abroad for a while so a cheque in the post is hassle for me)


Can you trade the iseq on interactive brokers, is it paper based etc..


----------



## Markjbloggs (26 Jan 2007)

Personally I wouldn't touch either with a bargepole.  Use ETrade - it's much cheaper


----------



## charttrader (26 Jan 2007)

Can't trade the ISEQ with IB but you can trade almost every index of significance (UK,Europe, US, etc).  Their charges are unbelievably low.  Would not bother with Iseq anyway - 1% stamp duty charge is a joke and it's extremely difficult to get good information, esp. compared to US stocks.  IB does charge a $10 inactivity fee every month if you don't make a certain number of trades. 

If you really want to trade Irish stocks, you'd probably be better off with Sharewatch or NIB than Goodbody/Davy.


----------

